# Okaloosa county get together



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

I want to know how many people would be interested in getting together at Bluewater Bay Marina in Niceville? I am trying to organize one in the near future, if there is enough interest!!

Thank you, Andy


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I would like to be there, just depends on which shift I am working


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I would definitely be interested. I live near the Okaloosa/Santa Rosa County line so it's a bit of a drive but not too bad.


----------



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

I work in FWB and live in Navarre. I have a wonky work schedule, but I'd love to meet a bunch of you folks!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just had one here at my house a couple weeks ago. Where were ya'll at? Alergic to Crestview? I thought it was funny. There were 4 or 5 that damn sure weere gonna come, all no-shows. Had a bunch from Pensacola and Pace and Navarre. I usually am at home on Friday and Saturday night. I would still come to Bluewater though. Used to run a boat out of that Marina....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (2/17/2009)*Just had one here at my house a couple weeks ago. Where were ya'll at? Alergic to Crestview? I thought it was funny. There were 4 or 5 that damn sure weere gonna come, all no-shows. Had a bunch from Pensacola and Pace and Navarre. I usually am at home on Friday and Saturday night. I would still come to Bluewater though. Used to run a boat out of that Marina....


A couple of weeks ago I was either in Bama hunting or there helping to plant about 4000 pine trees to provide more areas for the deer to bed local to the property we hunt. 

I'll be up for trying to make the next one. Question: Do you all ever organize raft ups on Crab Island once the weather and water warm up a bit? I usually fish in the morning but then hit Crab Island by noon or 1:00 to cool off and enjoy some refreshments!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If I hit the water, it's to fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Downtime2 I'm with you, I'll drink to that.:letsdrink


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm down. Would of loved to make the Crestview gig, but had previous plans. Looks like it was a good time.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be cool if we could reserve a PFF table for this event!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I am down for going to that. Should be around. Would be nice to meet some people from here over there and you couldnt ask for a better spot to do it other than on the water.


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Don,t have a big boat or a membership but love to fish guess I could make one and see where I fit in.


----------

